
Ask HN: Canadian founders/consultants, what are options for ext. health benefits - saadatq
Going out on my own starting May 1st, curious to see what others have done for extended&#x2F;supplemental health benefits. Partner is on mat leave so we get some benefits through her plan, but I’m wondering if there are better options than Blue Cross or Manulife. Thanks
======
Amir6
Hey, I have experience with Blue cross and Sunlife and they were both fine. If
you need any more details (or contact info for an agent to set everything up
for you and pick you the best and most cost effective plan) I can refer you to
one. Good luck on starting on your own BTW, hope it works out;)

~~~
saadatq
Thanks!! Yeah I was hoping there was a more “modern” service in the Canadian
market, but seems like Blue Cross is the way to go.

Appreciate the help.

